# 13 Oct 10:  ISAF Mission Still U.N. Mandated....



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

.... via a unanimous vote of the Security Council - highlights mine:


> The Security Council today extended the mission of the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) in Afghanistan for another year, calling on Governments to increase its current strength of 120,000 troops to counter growing terrorism by the Taliban and Al-Qaida.
> 
> In a unanimously adopted resolution, similar to last year’s call when the force numbered barely half its current strength at 67,700, the 15-member body recognized “the need to further strengthen ISAF to meet all its operational requirements.”
> 
> ...


More from the U.N. News Centre here.

Edited to include link to text of resolution (unofficial transcription) here.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Oct 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... via a unanimous vote of the Security Council...



Which will mean absolutely nothing to the:

blood for oil;
G Bush's war;
CIA conspiracy;
we're the drug runners;
bring them home;
peace in our time;
let's talk;
group hug;
etc, etc, etc crowd.


----------



## lethalLemon (13 Oct 2010)

So this means what for the CF personnel that are attached to ISAF?

I'm a little confused right now...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2010)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> So this means what for the CF personnel that are attached to ISAF?
> 
> I'm a little confused right now...


The resolution basically means the UN Security Council says, "the mission has our blessing for another year".  Until Canada's government says something different, though, even if ISAF were there for another 50 years, our clock continues to tick to leave.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2010)

Official text of resolution attached (if you're like me with not enough to do   )


----------



## lethalLemon (14 Oct 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The resolution basically means the UN Security Council says, "the mission has our blessing for another year".  Until Canada's government says something different, though, even if ISAF were there for another 50 years, our clock continues to tick to leave.





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Official text of resolution attached (if you're like me with not enough to do   )



Thank you


----------

